# Finding/Fixing Driver for "Generic" Chinese Webcam



## junk250 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Finding/Fixing Driver for "Generic" Chinese USB Webcam*

Hello all,

I hate it when I cant make something work :4-dontkno

I have read the sticky on how to find drivers to no avail.

I'm running a 1.7 GHz 1 Gig memory XP home machine SP 3.

I bought two "Generic" chinese webcams(they were supposed to be USB 2.0 compliant with Win 98 to Vista) and they actually both worked for a few minutes and then hard crashed my machine when opening the "view" capture. It did the same thing with the driver/software that came with the cams and in also in yawcam,worked at first then hard crashed.

Now after all that, the Puter no longer recognizes the cams, just shows "unknown device" in one USB port, "USB Device not Recognized" when plugged in.

In the sticky on how to find drivers I did find the "device instance ID" and it is USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&33BF726B&0&2 and I Googled that and no results.

Somewhere in the properties I saw it(the software/driver) as Macrovision Corp. 2007.

I'm guessing that all the 0000\0000 numbers are the problem, I know most Chinese products are copies/counterfeit products and I'm guessing that might be the problem with the driver/software ? 

I did Scan the driver/software disk with AVG before installing and was shown OK.

Am I trying to ride a DEAD horse, or is there a chance to fix this ?

I'm hoping to find a 'real" driver that would work with these webcams. Like I said I know the cams do "work", but the drivers are crashed. I tried eveything I know,uninstall/reinstall,add hardware ect. ect.

My other cameras all plug and play just fine.

Thanks in advance for any info ! :wave:

Here is the Mini Cam 8 IR with Mic.


----------



## junk250 (Mar 24, 2010)

After a few more boots the puter recognized the camera again and auto-installed Ok, and again when I open the software to View the output it crashed again.

Why no response at all to this thread,..too much information or not enough ?

Help me PleeeeZe ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the driver you are using?

When the computer does recognize the camera what do you get for an Hardware ID?
This ID is invalid or indicates the device has a problem:
USB\VID_0000&PID_0000

This model actually looks like a spin off of either Vimicro or an A4tech webcam.

Bill


----------



## junk250 (Mar 24, 2010)

Bill,

Hello, the driver came on a mini disk with the cameras. Shows as "USB Video Camera/VideoCap". The software will run, but also does not show device when camera is plugged in.

Hardware ID just shows as "Unknown Device" in device manager.

I bought two and they both did the same thing,the capture worked for a few seconds then crashed the machine(hard boot) then would not recognize the device after crashing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you attach the inf. file on this camera driver?

Insert the CD in the CD-Rom
If the installation wishes to begin select cancel
Open My Computer and go to the CD-Rom
Right click on the CD-Rom and select Explore

See if the CD contains any Driver files (inf files).
If so see if you can copy this information and zip it (winrar, winzip).
Then use the Go Advanced option and attach the zip file to your next post.

This may help me ID this camera and find a better driver for you.

Are you having any other issues with USB ports?
What is the make and model of this computer?
Have you tried these webcams on another computer to see what happens?

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

When installing webcam driver and software, you need to have your protection (antivirus and antispyware) disabled until after restarting the computer.
This sometimes is the cause of black screens or even failure when you try to use one of the options in the program.


----------

